# new interior coming soon!



## ssj123 (Aug 22, 2009)

well i just ordered my interior today from legendary . im switching the old bench style interior over to the bucket style. got everything i needed for $450 shipped to my door. i didnt think that was bad especially considering how much good i hear about legendary. ill post pics soon once i can get out to the garage. i wont have the new interior for 2-3 weeks though they said.


----------



## lail1985 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks very much for your business! We appreciate it very much. 
Eric DeTaeye
Legendary Auto Interiors, Ltd.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Got my interior from Legendary last month. It looks great, although still not ready to install yet. I had them do all, door panels, sail panels, visors, seats , headliner, and rugs. I had them also redo the seat springs and cushions. They were great to work with .

But.......... here it comes......... 2-3 weeks? I think there calendar has extra days in it!:lol:
All in all, it was well worth the wait. Can't wait to install it.

rich


----------



## my62toy (Jul 15, 2009)

ssj123 said:


> got everything i needed for $450 shipped to my door.


What did this $450 include? Seat covers (front and back), seat padding, springs, door panels? Curious to see what $450 got you. Thanks. Hal


----------

